

SourceForge is still harboring pornography and malware - ukdm
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/89464-sourceforge-is-still-harboring-lolita-porn-and-malware

======
trbecker
I'm sad to see the old pinnacles of opensource agonizing. Worries me what will
happen to the code inside one of these hosts if they go out of business.

------
wccrawford
Harboring? I think you mean 'unsuspecting victims of'. They would clean it out
if they knew it was there.

